# D-shaped handle



## eighteesix (Jan 2, 2014)

I've been scouring the internet for a few weeks searching for my next gyuto. I've seen plenty of western handles and wa-handles, but i've only seen a D-shaped handle from Shun. What other manufacturers use d handles? I'd love to see some other options, its a very comfortable grip.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 2, 2014)

Have you looked at some of the vendors associated with the forum?

The Epicurean Edge (http://www.epicedge.com)

Japanese Knife Imports (http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com)

Japanese Natural Stones (http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com) - Shigefusa comes with one, and Maksim can probably install a D-handle on any wa-handled knife.

Korin - (http://korin.com/site/home.html)

There are custom makers who can provide you with D-handles, as well. Marko Tsourkan, Mike Henry, and others.

Rick


----------



## eighteesix (Jan 2, 2014)

ive looked closely at epicurean edge and JCK--have not noticed any d-shaped handles.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 2, 2014)

Rick said it all.

@eightesix: when you're saying "D-shaped handle", this is an example of what most of us will have in their mind:







That being said, look again at EE and JCK (or others) and you will find plenty of D-shaped handles!

I guess the Shun handle you have in mind would be a hybrid handle, a mixture of Western ferrule shape and a wa-D-ish handle shape. If you like it or not is something you need to find out. I guess most of us weenies here would prefer a wa-handle (be it octagonal or D-shaped) or a Western handle...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 2, 2014)

eighteesix said:


> ive looked closely at epicurean edge and JCK--have not noticed any d-shaped handles.



Look harder. Yoshikane for one.

I didn't mention JCK - not a forum vendor - but the Mizuno Hontranen are D-handled, as are others.


----------



## eighteesix (Jan 2, 2014)

Maybe i dont understand the definition of a D-shaped handle. I was under the impression that a wa handle strictly has an octagon shape which is not the same as a D-handle. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SpiceOfLife (Jan 2, 2014)

eighteesix said:


> Maybe i dont understand the definition of a D-shaped handle. I was under the impression that a wa handle strictly has an octagon shape which is not the same as a D-handle. Correct me if I'm wrong.



This might be helpful- I found it helpful when trying to keep all the terms straight in the beginning anyways: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/2023-Kitchen-Knife-Glossary

Wa just means that you don't see the tang (at least that's my understanding). So it can be a wa-octagon, a wa-d shaped, etc.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 2, 2014)

eighteesix said:


> I've been scouring the internet for a few weeks searching for my next gyuto. I've seen plenty of western handles and wa-handles, but i've only seen a D-shaped handle from Shun. What other manufacturers use d handles? I'd love to see some other options, its a very comfortable grip.



I like the Shun Classic handle as well (though my paring knife has a weird "tuning fork" feel as if the tang was vibrating around in the handle). It's a hybrid because it has a bolster and the top of the handle is aligned with the spine, while the Wa handle obviously lacks a bolster and is centered on the partial tang, which sets it higher. I wish more knives had this type of handle. You could probably have a western handled gyuto modified to a D-shape while keeping all the other features of the western.


----------



## greasedbullet (Jan 2, 2014)

Tanaka also uses D handles.


----------



## eighteesix (Jan 2, 2014)

"tang" is not in the glossary. styles of tangs are. what is a tang? the "notch" at the end of the handle?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 2, 2014)

eighteesix said:


> "tang" is not in the glossary. styles of tangs are. what is a tang? the "notch" at the end of the handle?



The tang is the hidden part of the knife that goes into the handle.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 2, 2014)

eighteesix said:


> Maybe i dont understand the definition of a D-shaped handle. I was under the impression that a wa handle strictly has an octagon shape which is not the same as a D-handle. Correct me if I'm wrong.



Nope. Wa-handles may be D-shaped, oval, octagonal, or even a mix, as in the Suisin Inox hoyanki series which has a wa-handle that is half-octagonal on the top and oval on the bottom.

The "D" refers to the cross-section of the handle, which resembles the letter "D".

Rick


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 2, 2014)

D handles suck for us lefties and should be banned as discrimination. I'm only half kidding too. I get tired of having right hand stuff forced on me just because there are more of them than us. And in the Japanese case, because left hand people are "shifty" what ever that means.


----------



## Asteger (Jan 3, 2014)

Noodle Soup said:


> D handles suck for us lefties and should be banned as discrimination. I'm only half kidding too. I get tired of having right hand stuff forced on me just because there are more of them than us. And in the Japanese case, because left hand people are "shifty" what ever that means.



Easily solved. Just re-install the handle the opposite way around. The 'reverse D'.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 3, 2014)

I've done that on a few that weren't glued down tight. I still think octagon is the way to go. Make everybody happy but the D-handle snobs happy.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jan 5, 2014)

Whoa, mike henry does d shaped handles now?


----------

